# Group Shot of 91 of my friends!



## Buckster (Mar 22, 2013)

I've been collecting cameras for a loooooong time as a part of my lifelong interest in photography.  I have almost all of my original cameras, from my very first Kodak Instamatic that I got myself in 1969 to present day. Two exceptions are that I no longer have the Polaroid I used extensively while in the Navy, and I sold my Canon 20D a few years ago on eBay.

The first camera I ever bought just because I thought it was a cool looking old antique camera was an Argus C3 brick, and after that, I couldn't stop!  That was over 30 years ago.

I've never had them all on display before though.  When I moved into my new place though, and saw these shelves, there was just no doubt what I was going to do with them!  LOL!

So here they finally all are, all 91 on display all at the same time (not displayed or counted are my 40D, 7D and 5DMKII). My little camera collection museum:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





The bottom row of the bottom photo are my top favorites.  From left to right, a Mamiya 645, Mamiya C330, Mamiya RB67, Hasselblad 500c, my original first SLR Nikon F Photomic, and a 1955 Canon IIS2 Rangefinder.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 22, 2013)

very cool. do you every use any of them anymore?


----------



## shefjr (Mar 22, 2013)

That's awesome Buckster! Great collection of cameras there. :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (Mar 22, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> very cool. do you every use any of them anymore?


These days, mostly just the ones on that bottom shelf for their MF goodness.  There are a couple of 35mm's though on the other shelves that I plan on shooting this spring/summer, including the Exakta VX500's, Yashica Electro 35's, and a couple of Canons that I want to shoot for testing and playing.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2013)

Cool beans! I used to own and use a number of those cameras! The *Kodak Pony* on the top shelf was my first 35mm adjustable camera. I later had an Argus C-3, Argoflex bakelite,folding Retina,Kodak Duoflex II, a lot of the Polaroid 100-series bellow cams, that 8mm key-wind Kodak movie camera, an F-w/Photomic FTN,Canonet QL-whatever it was. Nifty stuff Buckster! Old cameras are really beautiful things to look at, and to even use! That Mamiya (Universal Press?) looks pretty sweet! So nice to see these beauties out and on display!


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 22, 2013)

I know your friends well.

Joe


----------



## smithdan (Mar 22, 2013)

impressive collection Buckster.  Nice to hear you take them out for a spin once in awhile.  Who's the big folder in the corner top shelf next to the Polaroid?


----------



## Buckster (Mar 22, 2013)

smithdan said:


> impressive collection Buckster.  Nice to hear you take them out for a spin once in awhile.  Who's the big folder in the corner top shelf next to the Polaroid?


Ahhh... That's Mr. No. 3A Folding Pocket Kodak, Model C, born in 1913, so he's 100 this year.


----------



## mishele (Mar 22, 2013)

I don't know that I have 91 friends that would have their picture taken w/ me...lol
Amazing collection!! A lot of history there!! I'm sure you have a story behind each one!


----------



## smithdan (Mar 22, 2013)

Handsome gent indeed, that Kodak.  Nice find.


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 22, 2013)

So cool!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 22, 2013)

Thats a great collection Buckster.


----------



## David444 (Mar 22, 2013)

I wish I had friends like you.


----------

